# Anaphylactic shock from vaccinations- now we are doing it again.



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles had anaphylactic shock from her vaccinations about 6 years ago. She got Hepatitis from them (that night she was violently shaking, etc.). It was a nightmare and very scary for me. It happened in the middle of the night (but I lived in NYC so getting to an ER for her wasn't a big deal). 

Now I live in the middle of a small town in Westchester and I have to wait for a cab to come get me to bring her to the ER because we don't own a car. Which takes some time. (It's very close, 10 minutes away, the cab may take awhile). I have to prepare for this. 
If I buy an epi pen from the vet, will that help her during anaphylactic shock? Benadryl? (Pre and post?)


A few months ago, she tested non existent immunity (or contact to) on her titers for distemper and parvo.
The vet said she should really get those vacc's so we are going to do them one at a time to minimize reactions (maybe the next one in a month or two). The vet is convinced it was the rabies shot that did it. I don't know, there is no way of knowing!

Am I nuts for getting her a distemper shot now?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't have any advice for you, but I just wanted to say that you guys are in our thoughts. 

Like you said, there is no way of knowing which shot did it to her. You tested for a titer, and it didn't show immunity, so you boostered for it, just distemper only, and were waiting for the parvo for a while. Don't beat your self up. Its not your fault. 

Nalah has seizures from vaccines. I listened to my vet as she said it was this one or that one. So we didn't give those, but she still had the seizures after her vaccines. After her puppy shots, and her first booster, I decided it wasn't worth it. She gets titered instead, but if I was to come to your position, I would almost want the vaccine. It would be a hard decision. 


I'm not positive, but I think nosodes are something to look into. I'm not quite sure what they do as I am still looking into it, but maybe some one else will have more information about it. 
Nosodes: alternative to vaccines


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for that link! I'm going to ask my vet if that could be a better option.
I really don't like to vaccinate.. I don't do it to myself but I care more about her so I'm very tempted and curious about it. I go in an hour to get her the shot.

We always titer her and the titers were always perfect. Then all of the sudden, there is a crappy titer with no immunity or exposure. So I was at a loss for words with that one!
She was fine for the first few years of her life with shots.. no reaction except sleepiness and a big bump on the shot site. Then the hepatitis happened and we got so traumatized from seeing her in that much pain and confusion.
When she had the reaction - she had 3 or 4 shots at the same time. I think that may have also been the mistake.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I would expect the vet to give her a shot of an antihistamine prior to the vaccine, and hopefully that will help.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

If she doesn't go outside why give those shots to her at all. I'm not a fan of vaccines, I'm with Liz I think they cause more harm than good. I don't even titer for Distemper or parvo, parvo is a puppy virus anyway if she is old enough I wouldn't do it. Ok I said enough good luck.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Good news!
Turns out we drove to her vet for belly rubs and some kisses. The vet apologized and said that she looked Noodles' titers again and she doesn't need any vaccinations after all. Good thing I didn't pay for the expensive train to get there lol
WOOOT! I'm very happy, relieved.. phew!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy that she didn't need vaccinations but how is it the vet "misread" the titers in the first place? Oh, well, all's well that ends well.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I too would be questioning how they "misread" the titers. Glad noodles is okay and that she doesn't need to be vaccinated.


----------

